# Why aren’t there any old furries?



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

One thing I’ve always wondered: why aren’t there any old furries?  I’m not talking about furries who say they’re old but who are in their 40s or 50s but I mean ACTUALLY old furries, as in old enough to be in retirement age?  (65+?)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 17, 2017)

Telnac said:


> One thing I’ve always wondered: why aren’t there any old furries?  I’m not talking about furries who say they’re old but who are in their 40s or 50s but I mean ACTUALLY old furries, as in old enough to be in retirement age?  (65+?)


I know one or two retired furs. It's less that they're not out there (though I imagine with time it'll get more common as we're still a relatively young fandom) and more that they're not hanging out with the kiddos on general furry forums, I think. I wouldn't go to a youth rec center and expect to see a lot of grandmas, either.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

You don't actually _know _that your grandparents don't spend their free time reading furry erotica.
Perhaps they do.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 17, 2017)

They all died of old age


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 17, 2017)

Unfortunately from what I've learned is that people are quick to shame those who identify as a furry.
I think i read recently on twitter where a high ranking politician was fired for his attachment to the community.


----------



## Filter (Dec 17, 2017)

This is an internet-based fandom. That's how most of us find it, and how most of us socialize with other furs. Young people adopt new technologies that weren't available to previous generations. Of course, there are old people who like to keep current. Those folks can find the fandom the same way as their younger counterparts, but they're the exception to the rule.


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 17, 2017)

Telnac said:


> One thing I’ve always wondered: why aren’t there any old furries?  I’m not talking about furries who say they’re old but who are in their 40s or 50s but I mean ACTUALLY old furries, as in old enough to be in retirement age?  (65+?)


maybe cuz furries are something new? and maybe with the age, peaple stop beign furries like: "im too old for it"


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 17, 2017)

The answer is a mixed bag of trail mix:

1. With age comes wisdom and many people are seeing this is just and out of control train of party party party going no where really. Many people leave once they see how toxic and inbred this whole idea is going.

2. No one really wants to be associated with the fandom. It has changed for the worse social stance and norm wise. Its all good when your young and learning. But how many issues are you willing to stick with? Many people leave the fandom to persue real professional takes on art, design because of how stagnant the fandom is, and even more the people.

3. There are so many better things in life then just an online website of talking animals. Hell yeah I'd rather do 3d animation working for a company then coming home to the same old posts and murry purry shit. Hell yeah I'd like to buy land, build a house, maybe learn biochemistry or run a distillery. People in animal suits go no where.

4. Also the old either die out from the crazy things they keep doing in the fandom, or have such shame for how much it has changed for not the better? I admit I am still very young but hell, this place has changed so much horrifically from when I found it years ago and its creation history. Everyday I want nothing to do with it even more. A tiny grain of sand makes a dessert in this ocean of insanity.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 17, 2017)

Not sure about 65+, but I am well aware of several in the 35+ range.  

I think activity level plays into it a lot.  At some point, one will just drop the bustle of everyday life for more simple daily activities.  You also have to realize that much older folks are becoming much more active than traditionally speaking, so there is a possibility that bracket may grow.


----------



## Liam The Red (Dec 17, 2017)

Speaking as someone near to that age bracket: I am less active because I have a busy, full life outside of this website. Kids, Grandkids, work, other social activities, hobbies, etc.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 17, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Speaking as someone near to that age bracket: I am less active because I have a busy, full life outside of this website. Kids, Grandkids, work, other social activities, hobbies, etc.



Yeah, I have to agree with Liam. Although I am not old per-se (and I don't consider myself old) the fact is not all of us have the need, want, or luxury of being connected to a computer 24/7. My career and other obligations take priority over everything else.
I love the fandom... I was introduced back in the mid 1990's, so been exposed to it a loooong time, but it's not all about the fandom. Having balance in life is healthy...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> You don't actually _know _that your grandparents don't spend their free time reading furry erotica.
> Perhaps they do.


I wouldn’t put it past my grandmother but alas she has passed on.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

When I first joined this forum, I feel like there were a few "older" (note: 30+) furs who were quite active. I have to agree with what @Liam The Red and @Sgt. Kai say in that yeah, life often gets in the way. I know that before I got back on the Forums recently, life certainly had been all over the place for me and honestly, I took a break from the online world as a whole.

It may be that sometimes, you just grow out of things you were interested in. I see myself being involved regularly with the Fandom for a long time, even if it may be interacting with all of you here on the Forums, browsing the Furry threads on Reddit, chatting on Discord, and making it out to cons every once in a while.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

Filter said:


> This is an internet-based fandom. That's how most of us find it, and how most of us socialize with other furs. Young people adopt new technologies that weren't available to previous generations. Of course, there are old people who like to keep current. Those folks can find the fandom the same way as their younger counterparts, but they're the exception to the rule.


So far this sounds the most plausabile explanation. Everything else makes sense but that same logic applies to ppl in their 40s/50s too.  I’m in my mid-40s and the drama surrounding the fandom is not my cup of tea but there are things I like about it and that’s why I’m still here. I have a very busy life, and the busier it gets the more mental breaks I need. That’s a big part of why I’ve been posting so much lately!

So I can see why ppl my age are here and why there are fewer of us. But the fact that I’ve met ZERO furs my father’s age has always puzzled me. The fact that this is an Internet-based fandom is a good explanation.  I was in my 20s when the Internet exploded onto the scene and I and everyone I knew in my age group embraced it.

My father and most ppl I knew his age never saw the point in surfing the Web. He got his news and entertainment from TV and radio, why search for it online?  He’s no dummy either!  He designs guidance systems for spacecraft & ballistic missles. He’s in his 70s now and has no intention of retiring. Yet he can barely figure out his smartphone and he only texts or e-mails.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 17, 2017)

Alrighty, I am 43 years old, Surprise!

I imagine, as I get older, its going to be harder to fit into the fursuit and handle the accompanying temperature rise. My weight is fairly constant and my frame is fairly small, but, when you get to my age, you feel each winter, and all those places you hurt in your youth.

The oldest furry I know is Uncle Kage, and I am sure there's many more. When you get older, life gets busier, until you retire and then you probably feel too old to lift a paw anyway.

As the world becomes a sicker and more uncool place, I am becoming more dependent on the fandom as a place of comfort and mental downtime away from crunching numbers and working on shyte C++ code done somewhere in Asia.

My dear wife is very supportive of my commitment to the fandom, and is pushing me to become the fully fledged artist I should have been in the first place. As for my parents, not one *** given, they're too set in their ways to care.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 17, 2017)

*raises hand*

I'm 61, FYI. A friend of mine in the fandom is 68. We do exist.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

That age bracket is much more conservative, mostly. Everyone on here, even the conservative ones, are vastly more liberal than the 65+ generation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2017)

...I am 28. Can I count as a greymuzzle?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2017)

There was one guy here on the forum who's 65+ he was suffering of cancer though. I need to check my history to find his account


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 17, 2017)

Ummm...
The furriest of furries, by which i mean with the most art cred, is Don -motherfucking- Bluth and he's 80. Most furries over 20 can attribute their _own_ furriness to his, past down via the furriest furry furs in movies and TV. Also lots of furry fetishes because why the hell not.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

Yay, they do exist!  Thanks!



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ummm...
> The furriest of furries, by which i mean with the most art cred, is Don -motherfucking- Bluth and he's 80. Most furries over 20 can attribute their _own_ furriness to his, past down via the furriest furry furs in movies and TV. Also lots of furry fetishes because why the hell not.



Wow. Yeah a lot of his works certainly influenced me!  Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2017)

I think in time, there will be more and more, because the fandom is really quite young. Sure a lot of folks will leave or become less involved, but to many others, it'll remain a hobby/identity/pastime, in some form. 

I've also noted that at cons, the average age seems much higher, than online.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't seen a furry in his 30+ in China.It is considered to be childish in those(35+？40+especially)people's mind while we 90s/00s(I'm 00s) think it fashionable.Maybe It's just the age gap.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 18, 2017)

46 here... as others have said, at this point in life there are so many other things -- work, home, family -- that compete for your time.

It's difficult for me to find a span of time to just chat on Discord, or reply to all the interesting threads here on the Forum. I pop in when I can, before the real world pulls me away. 

I love the interaction I have with so many people from all around the world. I look forward to the short time each day that I get to visit with my furry friends.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 18, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I haven't seen a furry in his 30+ in China.It is considered to be childish in those(35+？40+especially)people's mind while we 90s/00s(I'm 00s) think it fashionable.Maybe It's just the age gap.


Where I live (South Africa), I have had to endure trouble because of my interests in anime. Watching those "Japanese cartoons" I was labeled as childish and "regressing", and worse!

Of course, when it comes to the fandom, that was an even worse trial by fire, however that time I had the common sense to be very far away from the condescending family and "friends" when coming out as a furry. Its all to do with what I call the "generational mindfuzz" especially the mindfuzz applied here in the bad old days where even being gay was a criminal offence.

In terms of time, yes, life gets busier as you get older, however I strive to achieve balance, and therefore I have made a clear cut decision to stop certain hobbies or interests to focus on furry and ensure I have enough time for that. Like I said, its an important thing to me, and I need it to survive this corporate, plastic world we live in.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

The only anime I watch is Zoids.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ummm...
> The furriest of furries, by which i mean with the most art cred, is Don -motherfucking- Bluth and he's 80. Most furries over 20 can attribute their _own_ furriness to his, past down via the furriest furry furs in movies and TV. Also lots of furry fetishes because why the hell not.



Oh... neat guy! I've seen most of those cartoons mentioned. NIHM always gave me funny dreams, though, when I was a kid. Don't know why...


----------



## Arwing Ace (Dec 18, 2017)

I actually know of a couple of users over on the main site who are in their 60s, and even one who I believe is in his 70s. One in particular I've followed for several years is an accomplished furry fiction writer of some note, and another one, a pretty well-known caricature/comic artist who has had works of his published as far back as 1985.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ummm...
> The furriest of furries, by which i mean with the most art cred, is Don -motherfucking- Bluth and he's 80. Most furries over 20 can attribute their _own_ furriness to his, past down via the furriest furry furs in movies and TV. Also lots of furry fetishes because why the hell not.



That's for damn sure. Bluth was my childhood. Several of his movies are just plain masterpieces, and criminally underrated too. 



BahgDaddy said:


> Oh... neat guy! I've seen most of those cartoons mentioned. NIHM always gave me funny dreams, though, when I was a kid. Don't know why...



NIMH is a dark and trippy film, what with its themes of animal experimentation, death, and its eerie, mesmerizing visuals. I'm not surprised that it would have been dream-inducing for you as a kid. It probably was for me a time or two. A rarity for sure.


----------



## ShadowofBucephalus (Dec 18, 2017)

You damn'd ung-uns!

:: shakes walking stick ::

Git off'a mah lawn!  

;-)


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 18, 2017)

My two cents, just turned 35 here at the start of the month.  I have the some of the problems with work and dating, I'm an oddity for this area (never married and no kids).  The big problem I have is to much time on my hands, small town with everyone keeping to themselves.  Its hard enough to find gamers let alone others in the fandom.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I actually know of a couple of users over on the main site who are in their 60s, and even one who I believe is in his 70s. One in particular I've followed for several years is an accomplished furry fiction writer of some note, and another one, a pretty well-known caricature/comic artist who has had works of his published as far back as 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember it introducing me to a few aspects of reality I'd never considered before. So it likely induced some serious cognitive dissonance. I do recall my dream being about some of the mice being tortured. *shudders*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 18, 2017)

Although not OLD old I wonder whether my experience might help explain it a bit.  I've been wanting to join in for a while, but I really worried that all the 20-somethings would see me as some creepy old guy trying to muscle in on their scene.  Fear of rejection I suppose.  The impression the fandom gives to the outsider is that it's very much a young person's thing.

For the record I'm mid-40s.  

(waves hello, hopefully not in a creepy old guy way)


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> My two cents, just turned 35 here at the start of the month.  I have the some of the problems with work and dating, I'm an oddity for this area (never married and no kids).  The big problem I have is to much time on my hands, small town with everyone keeping to themselves.  Its hard enough to find gamers let alone others in the fandom.


Are there any larger cities nearby that might host a furmeet?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Although not OLD old I wonder whether my experience might help explain it a bit.  I've been wanting to join in for a while, but I really worried that all the 20-somethings would see me as some creepy old guy trying to muscle in on their scene.  Fear of rejection I suppose.  The impression the fandom gives to the outsider is that it's very much a young person's thing.
> 
> For the record I'm mid-40s.
> 
> (waves hello, hopefully not in a creepy old guy way)


I’m a fellow creepy 40-something and welcome!  By all means join in. We need to put these youngsters in their place!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 18, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I’m a fellow creepy 40-something and welcome!  By all means join in. We need to put these youngsters in their place!


Thank you


----------



## Rant (Dec 18, 2017)

Because their too busy wrecking the economy and bitching about us millennials and our participation trophies


----------



## Sleepysnout (Dec 18, 2017)

There definitely are. They just may not be prevalent in the more public and raucous events (these big forums, cons, etc).


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

Rant said:


> Because their too busy wrecking the economy and bitching about us millennials and our participation trophies



*sprays with a spray bottle*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 18, 2017)

Rant said:


> Because their too busy wrecking the economy and bitching about us millennials and our participation trophies


Just remember you'll get revenge when it comes to selecting our care homes


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 18, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Are there any larger cities nearby that might host a furmeet?


Got invited to a small furmeet for this Friday in ABQ, just can't go.  I have plans for New Years in Denver with "friends" that live there.  Gonna be wearing my tail most of that week, I know Denver has a good sized fur population.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> Got invited to a small furmeet for this Friday in ABQ, just can't go.  I have plans for New Years in Denver with "friends" that live there.  Gonna be wearing my tail most of that week, I know Denver has a good sized fur population.


Nice!  Yeah there should be plenty out that way.


----------



## Rant (Dec 18, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Just remember you'll get revenge when it comes to selecting our care homes


I work in hospice care, I want a total reform of nursing homes asap. Some are straight up hell.


----------



## Rant (Dec 18, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The only anime I watch is Zoids.


Omfg I still build the kits!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2017)

Userpage of Kodiak_KodaBear -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I haz crush on him :V
dont tell him


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Rant said:


> I work in hospice care, I want a total reform of nursing homes asap. Some are straight up hell.



Yeah... and I can't stand American culture of throwing away older people into nursing homes. 



Rant said:


> Omfg I still build the kits!!



Oh, cool. I thought the designs were actually pretty innovative.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Although not OLD old I wonder whether my experience might help explain it a bit.  I've been wanting to join in for a while, but I really worried that all the 20-somethings would see me as some creepy old guy trying to muscle in on their scene.  Fear of rejection I suppose.  The impression the fandom gives to the outsider is that it's very much a young person's thing.
> 
> For the record I'm mid-40s.
> 
> (waves hello, hopefully not in a creepy old guy way)



Age doesn't matter to me. A lot of times I hang out with old geezers because I like their experience. I think they like me in turn because I pay attention to them, a lot of people seem to ignore older people.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2017)

Men are like wine. The older the better 
yum...


----------



## Rant (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah... and I can't stand American culture of throwing away older people into nursing homes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cool. I thought the designs were actually pretty innovative.



It's not that we're"throwing them away" it's that many of the families can bearly care for themselves and their children. Health care is so extremely expensive too, I can't even afford my heart medicine! We are slowly being killed off in America, the government and business want full control and a weak stupid herd is easier to tame....

Oh look up the Zoids HMM kits, they are hella cool!!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 20, 2017)

I know quite some who are older. I myself am 36 it's not that long til I hit the 40. And some furry pals of mine are around the 50 year mark.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah as long as younger or popfurs don't think I am too old to talk to, then the matter of age sits well with me.
At least one I chatted to yesterday at random says they appreciate my age as I am not nearly as childish as the 20-something bunch.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2017)

ArtyLoop said:


> Yeah as long as younger or popfurs don't think I am too old to talk to, then the matter of age sits well with me.
> At least one I chatted to yesterday at random says they appreciate my age as I am not nearly as childish as the 20-something bunch.


_Throws a hissyfit because he lost his ice cream on the ground
_
I am not childish.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah I remember it was someone on Telegram, a local fur.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 21, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> The impression the fandom gives to the outsider is that it's very much a young person's thing.


I was so completely "new" to the fandom when I joined, I didn't even know that the fandom skewed to the younger ages. Shortly after joining the Forum, I realized I was over _twice_ the age of the average person here... and I worried there wouldn't be much I could do to contribute.

But everyone has been so kind, and accepting, and helpful. I love the colorful and creative people here. I'm hooked!   

2018 is going to be even better, I'm sure.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 21, 2017)

Like I said the other day, 2018 is gonna rock the fur.
I have a lot of projects lined up which are already in the works. A proper furry magazine or two, promotionals, and volunteering at a local con.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm going to take a guess: people think they're pedophiles, which sounds like the most likely reason to me. 

No matter what it is, people won't allow certain ages to just have fun, and it's looked down upon.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 21, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I love the colorful and creative people here. I'm hooked!


That's the thing for me more than anything else too.  Layers upon layers of imagination, and everyone encouraging everyone else to just have a go and see what they can do.  It's so damn positive.  How can you not be attracted to that?


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 22, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's the thing for me more than anything else too.  Layers upon layers of imagination, and everyone encouraging everyone else to just have a go and see what they can do.  It's so damn positive.  How can you not be attracted to that?


Well, that's kind of what sucked me in... you don't get it like this anywhere else, perhaps if you're fortunate enough to intern at Pixar/Disney


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2017)

Unmarried furries die, crumble into pieces and blow away on the wind once they lose their sex appeal.


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2017)

You don't see them because you're not looking. I'm 43 and see a TON of older furs. They're in Greymuzzle groups or scattered around furry websites or in the case of one older fur living in my house. My partner is in his 60's, has been to more than a few cons and is active in a local furmeet group. I don't think it's the stigma because furry has gone mainstream. When Walt Disney studios is catering to your fandom you've definitely gone mainstream.

I think why younger furries might not see a lot of older furs is because:

1) Younger furries (not all but some) can discriminate against older furries. At cons they either shun them because they think they're creepy or just don't bother to try and include them because they're too focused on what they're into. They don't take the time to try and reach out but to be fair older furries can do the same to younger furs. It sucks but some people are just like that.

2) A lot of older folks prefer local meetups due to health and inability to travel long distances. This can lead to furmeets being either mostly all young or all old.

3) Typical age gap differences. Let's face it-a lot of old and young people are used to stuff they grew up with and a lot of times it means people in certain age ranges stick to hanging out with people in similar age ranges.

I think furry flowering thanks to the internet has less to do with it than just simple demographics. That and humanity's tribal nature. People from similar backgrounds/group/cultures/ages gravitate towards one another. As far as what to do about it be open minded and get to know people no matter what their age/background and gender.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2017)

zidders said:


> You don't see them because you're not looking. I'm 43 and see a TON of older furs. They're in Greymuzzle groups or scattered around furry websites or in the case of one older fur living in my house. My partner is in his 60's, has been to more than a few cons and is active in a local furmeet group. I don't think it's the stigma because furry has gone mainstream. When Walt Disney studios is catering to your fandom you've definitely gone mainstream.
> 
> I think why younger furries might not see a lot of older furs is because:
> 
> ...


Well said. I’m certainly been treated as the creepy old guy by some of the younger furries before.


----------



## zidders (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Well said. I’m certainly been treated as the creepy old guy by some of the younger furries before.


It sucks but there's two good ways to handle it:
1) Try not to take it personally. Some people are shallow. Their opinion isn't worth your consideration.
2) Don't be creepy. Sorry but some older people are creepy. That or racist/intolerant/feel everyone should cater to them because they're old or because at some point in the distant past they used to be a big deal only now nobody remembers who they are. That said there are plenty of creepy young people out there. Here's a hint on how not to be shunned whether old or young: Don't mix politics with furcons. Keep that stuff to journal rants and your facebook page. Don't molest/attack/harass/rape people, don't be bigoted/transphobic/a Nazi and for crying out loud keep the diapers at home.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Well said. I’m certainly been treated as the creepy old guy by some of the younger furries before.


Who's to judge you for age? A lot of furries are adults, in fact most of the ones i've seen on here are. As long as you're yourself and are having fun being a furry, why should people be treating you like an old man?


----------



## zidders (Dec 23, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Who's to judge you for age? A lot of furries are adults, in fact most of the ones i've seen on here are. As long as you're yourself and are having fun being a furry, why should people be treating you like an old man?


Some people are shallow assholes. That said some people feel nervous around older people due to bad past encounters/abuse. Whatever the reason there are plenty of good people out there in the fandom. Personally i'm more a fan of getting to know people online and then organizing meetups either locally or at cons. Generally most people who meet or make friends at cons are there because they're already hanging with someone they agreed to meet there. 

I know very few people who didn't know the people they met there already or who didn't make friends at a con due to a friend of a friend.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 23, 2017)

zidders said:


> Some people are shallow assholes. That said some people feel nervous around older people due to bad past encounters/abuse. Whatever the reason there are plenty of good people out there in the fandom. Personally i'm more a fan of getting to know people online and then organizing meetups either locally or at cons. Generally most people who meet or make friends at cons are there because they're already hanging with someone they agreed to meet there.
> 
> I know very few people who didn't know the people they met there already or who didn't make friends at a con due to a friend of a friend.


How are cons, anyways? I almost went to dragoncon, but I wasn't able to go


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Online I haven’t had too many issues. I’m very socially awkward offline, however. That’s one of the big reasons I stopped going to furmeets & cons.


----------



## zidders (Dec 23, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> How are cons, anyways? I almost went to dragoncon, but I wasn't able to go


I haven't been to one. I was very sick and in the hospital and wasn't able to go to Furfright with my partners when they went in '09 and '10. Since we've moved to Texas in 2011 I missed Furry Fiesta 2012 again due to health reasons. I won't be healthy enough to go to a con for quite some time and then there's the matter of my not really having the money to go to one, anyways. I've been to a few Star Trek cons in the early 90's though and got to meet Nichelle Nichols twice and Jimmy Doohan once. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Online I haven’t had too many issues. I’m very socially awkward offline, however. That’s one of the big reasons I stopped going to furmeets & cons.


I suffer terribly with awkwardness, and even if I take my kid with for support, it still ends up being awkward. He has no shame, he's a friggen social butterfly around furries.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 23, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Unmarried furries die, crumble into pieces and blow away on the wind once they lose their sex appeal.


Happens to married ones too.

**dissolves into ash**


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 23, 2017)

zidders said:


> ...be _open minded_...


I try my best!
Excellent post, Zidders


----------



## JJPaw (Dec 26, 2017)

They are out there. It's just, comes old age, comes maturity. They're incredibly wise and tamed with the fandom into their aging lies and continues to strengthen as more years come on. Their wilder years are behind them, some of them have careers to maintain so it doesn't allow them to be as open as they were. Some or most, older furries tend to turn into the guidance of the fandom once they're older.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 27, 2017)

^^ Wise words there, @JJPaw 

Better watch out, that might be the first sign of you be coming a greymuzzle too!

(don't worry, it's a nice club to be belong to)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 31, 2017)

The green and black skunk is an older lady. Literally her grumpy old husband was carrying the box for the rest of the costume. She was grey wrinkly and had short hair. Almost thought the people were returning something to petco at first! Photo was taken by me. I was there because of my ex she's the one in the dutchie partial (in between the fox partial and the  blue shirt full suit.)

They exist. I just wonder if they're not internet savy enough to find these places 

For all yeah old timer's out there I don't judge yeah. I'm usually hanging around hotrodders. Many of them have stories of building cars during the late 50's and then chasing the needle of a speedometer during the 1960's. Heck I've even heard Vietnam war stories being discussed.

I view old folks as a wealth of knowledge. They can offer insight and besides some of my favorite online personalities on my other forms are old enough to be my grandparents. Heh.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 31, 2017)

> They exist. I just wonder if they're not internet savvy enough to find these places


Here is a probable hypotesis (based on my own life)

The missus doesn't like me interacting/chatting too much online especially with younger furries. The reason is because, when we want to sleep, or spend time together, they wanna chat and share yiff and that means my phone is constantly busy, kind of distracting. And lately, being a popfur, if I don't respond then furs wonder where I am at

Aside from making a living, parenting takes a fair chunk of our time. Raising kids in the 21st century, with disabilities is a tough job.

I am pretty much aware of what is going on in the fandom, however, given my limitations in time and resources, I choose to read/partake where it counts the most, so apologies if I miss out on something that might be important to a younger crowd.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 31, 2017)

ArtyLoop said:


> Here is a probable hypotesis (based on my own life)
> 
> The missus doesn't like me interacting/chatting too much online especially with younger furries. The reason is because, when we want to sleep, or spend time together, they wanna chat and share yiff and that means my phone is constantly busy, kind of distracting. And lately, being a popfur, if I don't respond then furs wonder where I am at
> 
> ...


 
Another thing is this fandom is so broad. The interconnecting circles may never cross. Small groups and such. Hell there's probably a mail club thing somewhere still going strong. You never know. Different strokes for different folks.

Life is filled with all colours and ages. People come and go, some go back to the scene after life takes a turn.

No matter what it's a part of you! It's impossible to know everything, or even guess.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> One thing I’ve always wondered: why aren’t there any old furries?  I’m not talking about furries who say they’re old but who are in their 40s or 50s but I mean ACTUALLY old furries, as in old enough to be in retirement age?  (65+?)


there are, these are the mystical elders we call "The Grey-muzzles"
They are so wise 0_0


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 31, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> these are the mystical elders we call "The Grey-muzzles"


Nah, we've just had time to make more mistakes.  
If you learn from them,
they are the most effective teachers you'll ever have.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 31, 2017)

Greying-muzzle I am


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 8, 2020)

Their are older furries, just gotta watch for them!

One interesting thing is that the fandom through the 1990's was actually mostly older adults 30 and above, and it used to have much more adult activities, like pet auctions, and strip shows!

A few decades from now, I'm sure their will be many more greymuzzles, as we'll all have aged and reached that point!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2020)

I would imagine at some point most get to an age where they realise just how much of a waste of time the fandom really is, or they just got really bored. Either that, or they have more important commitments and no time for it, as is the way it usually is with life.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have to somewhat agree with the user above me, its a shame though as I tend to get along the best with people considerably older than me. A more wise, experienced and mature presence who doesn't fall victim to this highly selfish and addictive cycle of online vanity surrounding one's character is always something worth looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2020)

ArtyLoop said:


> Greying-muzzle I am


Greying-muzzle you were.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 8, 2020)

I have met furs of all ages. There are no statistics showing which i meet mostly. The most are between 20-30 thats for sure but one of my buddies is 32,another 46 and oldest one I met (but didnt get to know very well) was 64


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 8, 2020)

What's old? There is no expiration on the fandom.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

I guess old would be anything past the average life expectancy which will vary from one country to another.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Doomer (Jan 8, 2020)

There's nothing hotter than a 40 year old stud


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm 40! Also I'm aware of a few furs who are 60+

I think the big deal is that most furs don't advertise their age once they hit 40, because (at least in part) when I was younger, I saw some areas (a lot of forums) where furs were kind of "pushed out" or at least pushed to the fringes once they weren't young enough/cute enough anymore. It was considered gross or weird to be into cute furry anthro animals once you were over 40. [I don't know when it stopped or if it did, but this was really prevalent between about 2002 and 2009]

As humans, we still struggle with allowing people to enjoy something that's "aimed" at children once we're adults, especially if you're 40 or older. Which is ridiculous, and most of it stems from the person being envious of the person they deride, because they're comfortable with themselves as a person enough to enjoy something. Fun is what you make it. If you only like museums and reading and hiking and knitting, congratulations! But that doesn't make you superior to someone who likes to collect unicorns, participates in a fandom like Harry Potter or furry, or collects dolls and bjds, or watches cartoons.

Let people have fun. If they're not hurting anyone (who doesn't want to be!) then mind your own business.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 8, 2020)

Inkstars said:


> I'm 40! Also I'm aware of a few furs who are 60+
> 
> I think the big deal is that most furs don't advertise their age once they hit 40, because (at least in part) when I was younger, I saw some areas (a lot of forums) where furs were kind of "pushed out" or at least pushed to the fringes once they weren't young enough/cute enough anymore. It was considered gross or weird to be into cute furry anthro animals once you were over 40. [I don't know when it stopped or if it did, but this was really prevalent between about 2002 and 2009]
> 
> ...



I'm 43 and have no issues with age at all. Art is for everyone, and so is fun, friends, and community. So yeah, I second every word you wrote 100%! <smile>


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

I ate them all.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 8, 2020)

There's one older guy on Ferzu that I've seen, but that's all I've personally witnessed. Of course, people here don't just openly disclose their age like you have to there, so it's hard to know who is what without asking. I might not be considered "old" by most people's definition of it (am 31), but I sure feel like it in this fandom. It's kinda hard to find anyone 30+, most everyone is early 20's and younger. I find it creepy when 18-21 year olds contact me, like... I'm not your momma, go away.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it just me or doesn't anyone else find it ironic that a thread about old ppl is being necro'd?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Is it just me or doesn't anyone else find it ironic that a thread about old ppl is being necro'd?


Indeed


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 8, 2020)

There are no old furries because all furries when they hit a certain age gather and renew via carousel







Except for cat furs. They have their own lame ritual where they sing a song or some dumb shiz


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 8, 2020)

Because boomers can't use the internet.


----------



## Filter (Jan 8, 2020)

I have two theories:

With increasing responsibilities comes less time for other things. Careers, mortgages, and families take priority. Finding time for fun things takes more effort.

Also, the internet is responsible for the fandom as we know it. Few older people who might have gotten involved had a chance to do so. Even if none of the older furs left the fandom, the younger people would still outnumber them by a wide margin.


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 8, 2020)

Quick, I'm getting a post in before the thread's closed for necro!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 9, 2020)

To be honest, I don't think it's matter of that there isn't anybody over 40 into the fandom (because there's plenty if you read the next paragraph below on my take on the fandom), but it's a matter of just what even constitutes as a "furry" since that word is still just an adjective being forced to be a noun at the end of the day.

Let's not forget that one of the first major furry comics was published in the 70s, which is sort of how the fandom got it's start to being more like it is today (focus more on original content than simply following around a particular creator/franchise). However, such material couldn't have existed if the Golden Age of cartoons didn't exist, which often focused on more funny animal characters than it did humans.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Is it just me or doesn't anyone else find it ironic that a thread about old ppl is being necro'd?



This is your thread after all!


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 9, 2020)

This thread re-emerging I don't see as a bad thing. As it is on topic and shows that people are using the search function to see if there is already a decision already taking place about the topic there interest in, before starting a new thread. 

People's time and priorities change and may well not have the free time to continue participating in the fandom. Saying that I have been coming across instances where people are returning to the participating in the fandom when they start finding that they have more free time and disposable income.

And it is still worth remembering that the fandom in modern terms is still very new and gaining more popularity with the advent of the internet. So the present older furs come from a smaller pool of people. 

With time it may well change with the present participants in the fandom getting older and eventually growing the pool of older furs in the fandom. 

I it important to remember a lot of what we presently enjoy in the fandom has come about because of the older furs participation in the fandom and creating it in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2020)

Zhaozerbat said:


> Because boomers can't use the internet.



Oh they can...unfortunately! ;D


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm glad they can, otherwise the internet would be an ever larger cesspool of meaningless rubbish and nonsense. All hail the oldies and their immeasurable ancestral wisdom.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 9, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> I'm glad they can, otherwise the internet would be an ever larger cesspool of meaningless rubbish and nonsense. All hail the oldies and their immeasurable ancestral wisdom.


All they do is talk about how the next generation is ruining the world and getting triggered over "okay boomer" like it's the n word.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> All they do is talk about how the next generation is ruining the world and getting triggered over "okay boomer" like it's the n word.


Ok Zoomer 

Actually I didn't know that Furries used to be older back in the pre-Internet era. That makes a lot of sense that the age discrepancy would be more about the rise of the Internet than anything to do with the fandom itself.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> All they do is talk about how the next generation is ruining the world and getting triggered over "okay boomer" like it's the n word.


The younger generations also like to blame the older ones for most of what's wrong with the world nowadays so there's a certain generation tug of war going on. Doesn't really matter who's right or wrong on this regard, if people find some gullible pleasure in getting themselves into mischievous drama filled conflicts with other folks online, they won't need a valid reason to jump straight at one.

These examples can be sampled from every age group but if we look at social media which is a good general representation of the typical online demographic and its respective behaviour, most likely it will be the teens and young adults those getting into regular pointless and asinine confrontations.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ok Zoomer
> 
> Actually I didn't know that Furries used to be older back in the pre-Internet era. That makes a lot of sense that the age discrepancy would be more about the rise of the Internet than anything to do with the fandom itself.



DISCLAIMER: THESE VIDS CONTAIN EXTRA CRINGEY FURSUITS WITH A SIDE OF WTF!

From 1993 and 1997!

Can you spot anyone who looks 20!?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 9, 2020)

"They call themselves furries and one could live next door to you..." is that supposed to be a warning?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 9, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> DISCLAIMER: THESE VIDS CONTAIN EXTRA CRINGEY FURSUITS WITH A SIDE OF WTF!
> 
> From 1993 and 1997!
> 
> Can you spot anyone who looks 20!?



Should show those to the " no furries over 30" crowd, cause prtty much eberyone in those vids looks over 30 lol


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wonder how much a cruise trip to Steve Gallacci's tropical hair island would cost back in the day but this is quite off topic.


----------



## Filter (Jan 10, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> This thread re-emerging I don't see as a bad thing. As it is on topic and shows that people are using the search function to see if there is already a decision already taking place about the topic there interest in, before starting a new thread.
> 
> People's time and priorities change and may well not have the free time to continue participating in the fandom. Saying that I have been coming across instances where people are returning to the participating in the fandom when they start finding that they have more free time and disposable income.
> 
> ...



Agreed. It will be interesting to see if there's an uptick in older furries when late gen-xers and millennials reach retirement age. The internet was around for us in our teens and early 20s. Furries were a thing by then.



Telnac said:


> Actually I didn't know that Furries used to be older back in the pre-Internet era. That makes a lot of sense that the age discrepancy would be more about the rise of the Internet than anything to do with the fandom itself.



When I discovered the fandom *cough-20-cough* years ago, I was younger than most. Or at least that was my perception. The typical fur seemed to be a 40-something sysadmin, or an artist (any age), or a 40-something sysadmin who also liked to draw. Those guys and gals are in their 60s now. I joined as an artist. Not to make money off the fandom, but because drawing was a favorite hobby of mine and I liked looking at furry art. Nowadays, well, let's just say it was a natural progression. lol

I'd like to get back into the art scene, but between work-related projects, house upkeep, and staying physically active, there simply isn't as much time for it. At least not for finished art. I still draw, although not as much for practical reasons. My interest hasn't diminished.

That said, without the internet I probably wouldn't have been involved at all. I'd probably still draw animal-people, but in relative isolation and perhaps not as often. That's why it seems to me that there must be lots of latent furries, fursuiters, fursuit-makers, and furry artists among the older population. Hopefully, they find the fandom and aren't kept away by silly stereotypes. Really, it should be for everyone. Regardless of age, gender, or whatever arbitrary distinctions people use to define/divide themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

After reading over this thread I think the bigger question is why aren't there more older _mature_ furries in the fandom? I've only met a few but the majority of the ones I have met have the mentality of a kid you want to put in the "naughty corner".


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

The majority of people active in this fandom don't show a lot of maturity when it comes to socializing amongst each other but I guess that's somewhat the attitude which is more highly regarded around here. How these people interact with the non furry world might very well paint a completely different picture.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 10, 2020)

Actually there are plenty of mature /older furs around. ^w^ I just imagine that they probably do other things in life than sit in discord or FaF.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Actually there are plenty of mature /older furs around. ^w^ I just imagine that they probably do other things in life than sit in discord or FaF.



They're too busy yiffing.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> They're too busy yiffing.


Maybe that too?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hmm, I'm more inclined to believe that most of the yiffing crowd hasn't had their first prostate exam done yet, thus they're likely young and full of testosterone kicking about.


----------



## LeFay (Jan 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Actually there are plenty of mature /older furs around. ^w^ I just imagine that they probably do other things in life than sit in discord or FaF.



You're semi right. Most "grey muzzles" don't use sites like Discord or FAF. They actually tend to stay outside the more popular fandom sites or services usually opting in to smaller "grey muzzle" dedicated communities. I know there are a few facebook groups, twitter groups and dedicated websites for older fandom members.

They tend to like to mingle more with people their own age and typically these groups are very low drama and the members share a wide variety of interests. I also catch them on reddit from time to time. Some prefer it due to a general stigma with with younger members of the fandom, aka "You're too old for this fandom" so they usually don't like being too active with the newer generation of fluffs except maybe at conventions but not typically on the internet.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 10, 2020)

LeFay said:


> You're semi right. Most "grey muzzles" don't use sites like Discord or FAF. They actually tend to stay outside the more popular fandom sites or services usually opting in to smaller "grey muzzle" dedicated communities. I know there are a few facebook groups, twitter groups and dedicated websites for older fandom members.
> 
> They tend to like to mingle more with people their own age and typically these groups are very low drama and the members share a wide variety of interests. I also catch them on reddit from time to time. Some prefer it due to a general stigma with with younger members of the fandom, aka "You're too old for this fandom" so they usually don't like being too active with the newer generation of fluffs except maybe at conventions but not typically on the internet.


Aaaw that is kinda sad. I enjoy chatting with everyone no matter their age. But it makes sense.


----------



## LeFay (Jan 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Aaaw that is kinda sad. I enjoy chatting with everyone no matter their age. But it makes sense.



Well I will say this, grey muzzles are literally (in my opinion) the most wholesome kind of fluffs I've ever gotten to talk to and their chats are seriously the cutest thing.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

I honestly enjoy talking the most with people considerably older than me as I don't identify myself with some of the gimmicks generally attributed to these younger generations who grew up alongside the widespread internet consumption age. Nothing feels as rewarding to me as engaging with people who know how to respect the proper timings for being serious and joke around and most importantly, actually "listen" to what's said to them, then respond accordingly instead of simply throwing around nonsense for laughs and giggles.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Two of the very few people online, let alone specifically in this fandom who I was able to interact with through long lasting thoughtful and down to Earth conversations were old enough to be my parents but unfortunately their time to be online was quite limited which also unfortunately led to an eventual distancing. Perhaps it could have been different if I had been a little more patient but oh well, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 10, 2020)

That's sad to hear, no way to reconnect with them?

I myself am bordering greymuzzle age (31-32 count?) I do like to joke and mess around alot here but I can be serious and thoughtful when it is needed.
I tend to have more to talk about with older folks in RL aswell. So I do agree that conversations with the older folks are very much more meaningful.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> That's sad to hear, no way to reconnect with them?
> 
> I myself am bordering greymuzzle age (31-32 count?) I do like to joke and mess around alot here but I can be serious and thoughtful when it is needed.
> I tend to have more to talk about with older folks in RL aswell. So I do agree that conversations with the older folks are very much more meaningful.


Unfortunately no, the bridges were burned altogether.

Although I consider someone in their early 30's to still be young, I suppose that from a fandom's perspective, that would put you in a seasoned veteran range since most regularly active people out there are on their teens and early 20's, or so I figure. That is seemingly unquestionable regarding Discord at least, as for online forums such as this one, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

SLB, many of us under 30 are not interested in fidget spinners or meme lord shit posts and so on, so hopefully you can enjoy talking with most of us too. x3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> The majority of people active in this fandom don't show a lot of maturity when it comes to socializing amongst each other but I guess that's somewhat the attitude which is more highly regarded around here. How these people interact with the non furry world might very well paint a completely different picture.


Everyone gets older. Not everyone chooses to grow up.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> SLB, many of us under 30 are not interested in fidget spinners or meme lord shit posts and so on, so hopefully you can enjoy talking with most of us too. x3


Just whatever you do don't tell him what FAF was like before the purge. Granted it was nowhere near as hugboxy back then...


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> fidget spinners


Is that *still *a thing?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> SLB, many of us under 30 are not interested in fidget spinners or meme lord shit posts and so on, so hopefully you can enjoy talking with most of us too. x3


I feel like that la noire doubt meme would be a fitting response here but since that's not my go to way of expressing my opinions, I'll say instead that although I do believe you, after spending so much time using Discord to get in contact with the fandom, its difficult to picture young furries not drooling all over shitposting.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 10, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> I feel like that la noire doubt meme would be a fitting response here but since that's not my go to way of expressing my opinions, I'll say instead that although I do believe you, after spending so much time using Discord to get in contact with the fandom, its difficult to picture young furries not drooling all over shitposting.



I actually get annoyed with excessive meme posts. Especially if it isn't even linked to the topic but is just done for the sake of it.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I actually get annoyed with excessive meme posts. Especially if it isn't even linked to the topic but is just done for the sake of it.


Tell me about it! The gift of being able to express assertively and elaborately what's going through our minds in a mutually understandable language is too good of a thing to be replaced with silly memes and icons. When its completely thrown out of context in the middle of an on going conversation, I mean, can't even find the words to describe how annoyingly pointless that is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

Zhaozerbat said:


> Is that *still *a thing?



Nope. Shows how out of touch I am, doesn't it? ;3



SLB-Portu24 said:


> Tell me about it! The gift of being able to express assertively and elaborately what's going through our minds in a mutually understandable language is too good of a thing to be replaced with silly memes and icons. When its completely thrown out of context in the middle of an on going conversation, I mean, can't even find the words to describe how annoyingly pointless that is.



To be honest this isn't why I find memes boring. It's because...well a lot of them just aren't really that funny, and they tend to get repeated a lot.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> SLB, many of us under 30 are not interested in fidget spinners or meme lord shit posts and so on, so hopefully you can enjoy talking with most of us too. x3


How the hell are you under 30? XD
You’ve done all these cool researchy things in widely different places; where did you get the _time_? (Seriously, though, I did not have you pegged as that much younger than me, if at all.)



Ovi the Dragon said:


> All they do is talk about how the next generation is ruining the world and getting triggered over "okay boomer" like it's the n word.


Could you please not use “triggered” that way? “Offended” is not only more accurate, but also doesn’t trivialize psychological/medical conditions.



SLB-Portu24 said:


> I feel like that la noire doubt meme would be a fitting response here but since that's not my go to way of expressing my opinions, I'll say instead that although I do believe you, after spending so much time using Discord to get in contact with the fandom, its difficult to picture young furries not drooling all over shitposting.


I think it’s possibly a Discord problem rather than a fandom problem, to some degree. Or rather, an effect of the style of communication promoted by real-time chats. Not saying there aren’t people who act similarly on forums. But I think chat services tend to be fertile ground for LOLrandom crap to a greater degree.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> How the hell are you under 30? XD
> You’ve done all these cool researchy things in widely different places; where did you get the _time_? (Seriously, though, I did not have you pegged as that much younger than me, if at all.)
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree, you're most likely going to find those same generic interaction patterns on the vast majority of Discord servers out there regardless of what label or theme they hoist. I didn't found it to be that much different on Telegram as well despite the overall layout being vastly different yet the core premise is the same, real time chatting.

I've spent too much time on those places already, thing is, wasn't sure where I could find the meaningful and fulfilling kind of interpersonal social engagements that I'm looking for in life.

Except irl of course.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> How the hell are you under 30? XD
> You’ve done all these cool researchy things in widely different places; where did you get the _time_? (Seriously, though, I did not have you pegged as that much younger than me, if at all.)
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna take an L on that one. Sorry. Too used to meme culture not giving a crap about stuff like that.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)

I have found with Discord servers, those with older furs in the management of them tend to have less drama regardless of the demographic using the servers.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> I have found with Discord servers, those with older furs in the management of them tend to have less drama regardless of the demographic using the servers.


I have to disagree with that. Had too many run ins with an old guy who was almost always a mod that would just start trouble.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been to a server where the mods were all teens and it was an absolute disaster to put it lightly. Ideally, you'll want to have a few more mature icons in the staff team.


----------



## Lopaw (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m sure one person on my server is in his 60s. And I know one of my staff is in his mid 30s


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2020)

Lopaw said:


> I’m sure one person on my server is in his 60s. And I know one of my staff is in his *mid 30s*



I didn't think humans lived that long. O:


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't think humans lived that long. O:


Then I'm doomed


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

LeFay said:


> You're semi right. Most "grey muzzles" don't use sites like Discord or FAF. They actually tend to stay outside the more popular fandom sites or services usually opting in to smaller "grey muzzle" dedicated communities. I know there are a few facebook groups, twitter groups and dedicated websites for older fandom members.
> 
> They tend to like to mingle more with people their own age and typically these groups are very low drama and the members share a wide variety of interests. I also catch them on reddit from time to time. Some prefer it due to a general stigma with with younger members of the fandom, aka "You're too old for this fandom" so they usually don't like being too active with the newer generation of fluffs except maybe at conventions but not typically on the internet.


Hmmm I might need to find these grey muzzle hangouts....


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 11, 2020)

For one to be an active furry online in their 60's, then they must really have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Luminouscales (Jan 11, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> For one to be an active furry online in their 60's, then they must really have the patience of a saint.



And a lot of time to waste, apparently


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Luminouscales said:


> And a lot of time to waste, apparently


Cause the younger furries totally don’t have any time to waste by being active in the online furry community XD


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Hmmm I might need to find these grey muzzle hangouts....


If you find them, please post what you find here!


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 11, 2020)

I would certainly like to find some, its the only way for me to feel truly attached to this community once again. No offense to the younger audience naturally.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 12, 2020)

*Sees that "gray muzzles" refers to anyone over 30.*

*Is 3o themselves.*

I'm not old! I'm still young to many people!


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> *Sees that "gray muzzles" refers to anyone over 30.*
> 
> *Is 3o themselves.*
> 
> I'm not old! I'm still young to many people!


I feel your pain! I turn 32 next month..


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I feel your pain! I turn 32 next month..



I mean age is just a number in some cases, but I have a hard time believing that I'm actually three decades old. 

I guess it's really a matter of maturity over everything else.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I mean age is just a number in some cases, but I have a hard time believing that I'm actually three decades old.
> 
> I guess it's really a matter of maturity over everything else.


Can relate. I don't feel older than 25


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## VX666 (Jan 13, 2020)

Most adults have work, family, careers, and government and taxes to deal with, not much time to get online intake polls to get counted.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 13, 2020)

I am 42.  I am not heavily involved in real life fandom activities. . .okay, not at all. . .I just kind of do my own thing.

I am on a few local furry Telegram and Discord groups, I'd say the overwhelming majority of participants are in their late teens or early twenties. Aside from being furries, I am pretty much out of the loop when it comes to their other interests, tastes in music, hobbies, etc.  Even within the fandom, I don't follow a lot of the same things many younger furries do.  Not interested in Pokémon, I only own a PS4 because I bought it as something for my fiancé to do when he was dealing with some health issues that kept him out of work for a few months.  

I think there ARE older furries.  This fandom is where it is now BECAUSE of the furries that are now "older."  They may not be as active in forums or chats, but they're around.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 13, 2020)

Met a fur that was suiting all day on Saturday that is there 70's. I hope I have same stamina and heath in the future.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 13, 2020)

I've had the same "what the heck am I even doing here?" feeling that some way older folks have probably gotten when around their much younger peers online on numerous occasions. There really isn't a lot of relatable material at all for me to build anything remotely intricate and meaningful upon what's the typical patterned social behaviour seen around here and I suppose a lot of the middle aged or above folks fall into a similar predicament so no wonder they look to linger mainly amongst their own all around matured ranks.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 16, 2020)

It started in the 1980s. Helll, if the denomination "furry" existed prior to this time, you could have furries in ancient Egypt. But it's not the case, so this is merely an occasion to reflect on the historicity of our community. Don't dwell on that tho, have fun, because historicity is kinda depressing.


----------



## Filter (Jan 16, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It started in the 1980s. Helll, if the denomination "furry" existed prior to this time, you could have furries in ancient Egypt. But it's not the case, so this is merely an occasion to reflect on the historicity of our community. Don't dwell on that tho, have fun, because historicity is kinda depressing.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 19, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> I've had the same "what the heck am I even doing here?" feeling that some way older folks have probably gotten when around their much younger peers online on numerous occasions. There really isn't a lot of relatable material at all for me to build anything remotely intricate and meaningful upon what's the typical patterned social behaviour seen around here and I suppose a lot of the middle aged or above folks fall into a similar predicament so no wonder they look to linger mainly amongst their own all around matured ranks.



I host a Greymuzzle group on Second Life - it's really just so people can use it as a tag, we don't actually DO anything together there as a group.

I am also involved in a Greymuzzle group on Facebook.  It's not like a old-person-pride thing, it's more like a way to just connect with others who may find difficulty relating with the younger members in the fandom.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 20, 2020)

Its easy to see where such difficulties might come from and you grey muzzles certainly know how to not let them affect your enjoyment within the community. Certain topics can only be tackled peacefully amongst people who have the mental capacity to not only fully grasp the meaning of what's being said but are also sensible enough to not pull any fallacious conclusions out of no tangible factual data available just to preach personal delusions of grandeur and moral superiority. Older people tend to be a lot less cynical, self centred and way more aware of their real individual worth, they mainly look to teach instead of preaching and usually know better than to argue over redundant trivialities. That's why I find myself socially leaning more towards them, because they inspire my best side instead of inciting emotional violence, ripping my whole good character apart due to certain scenarios I rather not elaborate on because I've had enough rubbish being thrown at me already from having supposedly different aspirations.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm 42. 

Isn't people like Uncle Kage the chairman of AC a graymuzzle?

Samuel Conway - Wikipedia


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Axelfox said:


> I'm 42.
> 
> Isn't people like Uncle Kage the chairman of AC a graymuzzle?
> 
> Samuel Conway - Wikipedia


Definitely.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2020)

Because old people know what's good.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Because old people know what's good.


I've known enough old ppl to say this statement can't possibly be true!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

I like how this thread got a reply at 2017, then silence for 2 years, and back again in 2020. And nobody noticed that it was a 2 year nekro.
Now see, old furries are just like that. They are here at one moment, they enjoy the forums, then another minute, they got enough of it, just to be back years later as a "grey-muzzle". I saw a few examples.
Most "old" furries i know are more playful and open minded then the young ones, who want to be "oh so full of wisdom". Because being playful apparently doesn't mean you can't have wisdom and knowledge with it. 
But i'm not old, so i cannot know. I only can say what i see/hear.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 22, 2020)

I've found the older you get, the less you care what other people think.  At least in my case.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 22, 2020)

Don't know if old people always know what's good but at least they do know its best not to waste time with the abundant stupidity of young folks and let them learn the harsh corners of life through their own pivotal mistakes. I've been meeting people from my own generation who are so immensely idiotic and disgustingly full of themselves that I legitimately fear for the future which I'm supposedly going to have to share with them. The social media and online status glorifying epidemic truly spawned some majorly delusional, cynical, arrogant and awareness lacking brats who can't keep their ignorant mouths or fingers shut when approaching thematics they have no real knowledge or morality to dive upon but do these people accept being called out for their wrong doings? Of course not, you'll just be antagonized and harassed by them, the almighty lords of wisdom...

To all you grey muzzles, I must sincerely apologise for once believing you people acted as if you were too good and special for us as now, I can see that this is in fact true, you deserve better.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> Don't know if old people always know what's good but at least they do know its best not to waste time with the abundant stupidity of young folks and let them learn the harsh corners of life through their own pivotal mistakes. I've been meeting people from my own generation who are so immensely idiotic and disgustingly full of themselves that I legitimately fear for the future which I'm supposedly going to have to share with them. The social media and online status glorifying epidemic truly spawned some majorly delusional, cynical, arrogant and awareness lacking brats who can't keep their ignorant mouths or fingers shut when approaching thematics they have no real knowledge or morality to dive upon but do these people accept being called out for their wrong doings? Of course not, you'll just be antagonized and harassed by them, the almighty lords of wisdom...
> 
> To all you grey muzzles, I must sincerely apologise for once believing you people acted as if you were too good and special for us as now, I can see that this is in fact true, you deserve better.


God damn you're still on your kick about how people your age suck?


----------



## Troj (Jan 22, 2020)

I've actually met several furries in their 60s and 70s, in fact. 

The older furries you meet will typically be people who got their start in one or more other geek fandoms, like Star Trek.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> God damn you're still on your kick about how people your age suck?


And you're still bothering to reply provocatively even knowing nothing good can come up out of it? That's only further proving my point and obviously not every single young person has such mentality but it does seem to be the norm nowadays, you can either agree or disagree and I clearly know what option you take so just leave this whole thing here and try to at least refrain a little bit from trying to contradict every opinion you don't agree with in the future please as its an healthier lifestyle.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> One thing I’ve always wondered: why aren’t there any old furries?  I’m not talking about furries who say they’re old but who are in their 40s or 50s but I mean ACTUALLY old furries, as in old enough to be in retirement age?  (65+?)



Hello, would you like to see my Social Security or my Medicare card? Or my half-fare subway card? Just asking.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 22, 2020)

I ate them all....... (They were salty and sometimes sweet.........)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> And you're still bothering to reply provocatively even knowing nothing good can come up out of it? That's only further proving my point and obviously not every single young person has such mentality but it does seem to be the norm nowadays, you can either agree or disagree and I clearly know what option you take so just leave this whole thing here and try to at least refrain a little bit from trying to contradict every opinion you don't agree with in the future please as its an healthier lifestyle.


You are a living breathing meme at this point.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 22, 2020)

Then tell me, @SLB-Portu24, what will you do when you find a "mature" community and they reject you?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


r/iamverysmart


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

Ok, the original question was answered a good dozen times and now the thread is starting to come apart. Before it turns into a full fledged dumpster fire, @SSJ3Mewtwo @luffy @Scrydan can you close this thread down?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ok, the original question was answered a good dozen times and now the thread is starting to come apart. Before it turns into a full fledged dumpster fire, @SSJ3Mewtwo @luffy @Scrydan can you close this thread down?


It's a 2 years old nekro anyway >->


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It's a 2 years old nekro anyway >->


That too!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It's a 2 years old nekro anyway >->



Some of us believe old things are still useful. ;D


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 22, 2020)

Que sera sera, whatever will be, will be.






I don't think that you have to be of any particular age to appreciate this.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 22, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> Que sera sera, whatever will be, will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That song always reminds me of that episode of the Simpsons with the comet.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 22, 2020)

Locking this


----------

